# Had four surprises



## boermama1 (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Rasfamily (Jan 4, 2014)

:stars:grats:stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

How cute!! Congrats!!  all these quads!! Man, I hope I get lucky and have some quads! :lol:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Agreed, J.O.Y. Farm!!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Quads! They are beautiful!
Maybe it would help if you bred for Jan. kids? I think that must have something to do with it. Lol! 
Or maybe these people sing more than you Skyla!?! LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL! It must.. onder: but it is far too cold in Jan here! 

HAHA!! Yes, there is a chance of that... But I don't know many people who are crazy like me to do that! :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Adorable ! Such pretty coloring


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Awwww, they are so sweet and cute! Congratulations!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

What adorable surprises! Congratulations!


----------



## boermama1 (Jun 24, 2013)

Two more when I got home


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

boermama - were you expecting some color out of the solid red doe? 4 traditionals - she's not sharing the color! That always make me laugh. Last year I had a really flashy paint doe bred to a solid red buck with tons of color in his lines and got traditional quads also!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh my.. They look so good and healthy. 4 babies! Wow.. That mamma looks great too.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

How beautiful. Congradulations !


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

WOW!!! That's awesome!!!


----------



## boermama1 (Jun 24, 2013)

Is it normal for a nanny of triplets to have one teat that still looks full and the other one milked down do I need to be concerned


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would make sure kids are nursing both teats. I would also milk that teat and make sure the milk is ok.


----------



## boermama1 (Jun 24, 2013)

They only seem to be using the one Tete


----------



## boermama1 (Jun 24, 2013)

Here's a picture of Stella's tetes 
They only use small one but both have milk flow


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I would be sure to work on getting that other teat used. Hold the doe and have the babies latch on to it and take turns. You maybe able to train at least one or two to go to that side.. She may need some help anyway with all four at first to keep them from leaving one off. There will always one that gets left out by the other aggressive kids.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats on all the babies!!!


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

Love the little one with the white on the back of ots ears, too cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats they are adorable 

I would milk some out of that huge teat, to make her more comfortable and easier for the kid to latch on. Check the milk to make sure it is OK.
Then pick one kid and teach that teat, always have the same kid that you choose. Anytime you see that kid on the other teat, put it back on the big teat.
You are going to have to watch that closely and be consistent with the kid on that teat, eventually the kid will catch on. 

If the kid can't keep up with the milk and she gets too big, always relieve her some.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

aaawww! So sweet! I am still waiting on mine here and you all are making me jealous!


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Love the colors! Congrats!


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

SOOOO cute! I love boers, but we have Nigerians.


----------



## boermama1 (Jun 24, 2013)

Two of my triplets are looking skinny can I supplement and will the nanny still let them nurse too??


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is she nursing them?How does her udder look?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes you can supplement. Start before they get bad.


----------

